# Which Vacation Destination Will Democrats Go To This Year?



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 16, 2018)

I expect everyone in the left have gone to at least half of these paradise nations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I expect everyone in the left have gone to at least half of these paradise nations.



Every one of those listed is Officially A Shit Hole. Leftists should all go and live in the Shit Holes with their Kebab and Sub Saharan African pets and GTFO of normal sane nations aka Not Shit Holes, either that or Leftists should STFU telling normal sane nations that they have to import the bottom feeders of the planet from the worst Shit Holes on the planet into First World Nations aka Not Shit Holes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I expect everyone in the left have gone to at least half of these paradise nations.
> ...


I do believe that no one on the left could even find those nations on a map.


----------



## del (Jan 16, 2018)

you believe a lot of incredibly stupid shit, don't you?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 16, 2018)

del said:


> you believe a lot of incredibly stupid shit, don't you?


Yes, thinking people on the left will someday grasp reality is a pipe dream.


----------



## del (Jan 16, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you believe a lot of incredibly stupid shit, don't you?
> ...



i didn't say you think; i said you believe.

baby steps, grasshopper, baby steps


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 16, 2018)

del said:


> you believe a lot of incredibly stupid shit, don't you?




If one "believed" in a lot of incredibly stupid shit, they would be leftards and wear that like a fucking BADGE of honor. I bet you wear yours PROUDLY.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 16, 2018)

del said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



#1 Why would anyone play with their own shit?
#2 If one was so inclined to play with their own fecal matter and attempt to "sculpt" it? Why would one choose checker pieces?
#3 Is that the best you've got?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



*"#1 Why would anyone play with their own shit?"*

The Leftist Bedwetters are reduced to that when they run out of Play Doh, get with the programme Mr. Dale


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 16, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



What is so hilarious to me about the angst of the leftard over the Hildebeast's loss was how they claimed that Trump had NO chance and that the election was just a foregone conclusion...a mere formality but when reality jumped up and bit them in the ass? My oh my how the gnashing of teeth began. This has been the most entertaining 14 months of my life.....I kid you not!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 16, 2018)

Argentina has a great exchange rate and there are all those monuments to socialism too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2018)

As a liberal, I will probably head to Europe again, the Carribbean....maybe Hawaii again

It is part of the free stuff we get


----------

